# Sig P226 SAS



## Shagnasty (Feb 5, 2017)

I traded for this could someone give some info about it thanks


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, it is basically a rail-less P226 that has undergone a "melt" job (SIG anti-snag: SAS). That pistol has the SIG "short", or reduced-reach trigger. I think the SAS also has the short reset trigger kit (actually a modified sear and safety lever. The P226 in any flavor is a great double action/single action hammer-fired pistol.


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the info bud....what's the value of it. I was unable to find any info about it


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have seen P226 SAS models sell for around $800 or so if in good condition. The P226 SAS was discontinued some time ago by SIG and I believe that all the SAS models may now have been discontinued, so it might possibly have some collector's value. I had not noticed the absence of a decocker lever, which means that your pistol is either DAO (double action only) or DAK (double action Kellerman). SIG DAO and DAK models have typically brought in a bit less than DA/SA models.


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 5, 2017)

10-4 thanks bud


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I can tell you this. It looks like a real nice gun in great condition and yes it's a SIG. I don't know what you traded it for but being it's a SIG you probably did pretty good. I've got 8 SIG's. If I had to pick a favorite it would be my P227 SAS .45 only mine's a DA/SA. pblanc gave you a good description of yours. I guess if it's good enough for the Navy Seals?


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 5, 2017)

I traded a tikka .25-06 with a $350 scope. I feel like I came out good


----------

